# Lets see your Special Mares



## MiniaturePrincess429 (Dec 8, 2009)

I want to see your favorite or special mare, and tell us why they are your favorite or special...... gotta love them girls


----------



## afoulk (Dec 8, 2009)

Here are my special girls. They are great producing broodmares for me and worth their weight in gold.







Top Left is Michigan's Eye Opener, top right is Michigan's Just Susan

Bottom Left is Gold Mines Firefly Dam to the 2009 mare foal of current year over 30-32 National Futurity Champion

Bottom Right Northup's Look Me Over

Arlene


----------



## Miniequine (Dec 8, 2009)

I only have 5 mares.. and love them all opp's.. I have 6 mares.. forgot Panda

Semi was my first show mare,, one of my favorite mares.

She went top five at the world show 2006 & 2007 and was also the unanimous

East Coast Liberty Champion of 2007,, She is tiny but can move!!






Panda, Ravenwood Aritocrats Only the Best, World Top 5 2009

She is just two, only had her here a couple months,,, and just love her.

She's a sweetheart... and I like to think, when she came to live with us,,

Little Anna got to stay here in spirit, they are so much alike


----------



## kayla221444 (Dec 8, 2009)

I absolutly love my little sabino overo mare Horseshues Laced In Licorice, shes just two years old What a sweet little gal she is though! Can't wait to show her this year



She was a weanling in these photos


----------



## targetsmom (Dec 8, 2009)

Like Sandy, we only have 5 mares.. well, we really do only have 5, unlike Sandy!

Normally I would say Princess (Aloha Acres Fashion By Magic) is my favorite mare, but I have to say that our first foal has changed that! As the dam of our very first live foal (and what a foal, at that!) I would say that Mira (Jones Call Me Blue Admiration) is our most special mare. She is by Cross Country Call Me Awesome and out of a Blue Boy bred mare. She has been a fabulous mother as a maiden mare too. Here she is with Max at only a couple of days old.






And here is Max at about 6 weeks of age.


----------



## kayla221444 (Dec 8, 2009)

Miniequine said:


>


What a PRETTY photo, and OF A BEAUTIFUL HORSE!!!!


----------



## FoRebel (Dec 8, 2009)

Here are my favorite mares:

Circle A Daisy Mae (A/R)- 22-years-old this year!






Frosty - grade - She's my son's pony and loves the kids


----------



## Leeana (Dec 8, 2009)

These are a few of my favorite mares ...

Of course, Alpha Farms Magical Melody - ASPC 45"






Little Kings Crimson Dream - A/R 32.5"






On The Rise Farm Silver Angel - A/R 33" .... just some really neat breeding behind her and she is really a nice mover.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 8, 2009)

Since we're a small breeder all of our girls are special to us, past and present.. Here are our current broodies





Carriage Hills Copper, AMHA/AMHR silver bay roan.. LOVE LOVE LOVE this mare, she's built just right, gorgeous doe eyes, beautiful head and she can MOVE.. Unfortunately I haven't had luck getting her in foal, didn't settle for a 09 baby and then we ended up with a persistent CL this year, so open for next year



Hopefully in the spring the vets and I can figure out what's going on and get her in foal for 2011 to my pinto stud..






LBFS Dancing Legs, AMHA/AMHR black tobiano/splash.. My sister's mare, these two have an awesome bond.. When we got her she didn't want anything to do with any of us, but my sister.. She's one of those quirky mares.. She's confirmed in foal to Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome for 2010, I'm soooo excited!






Luck's Little Miss Sweet Tart, AMHR bay pinto.. She has got to be one of the most photogenic horses I've seen, and her personality is just as sweet/kind/beautiful..






Luck's Little Black Daisy, AMHR black bay solid.. I just love this little gal, just something about her.. She's confirmed in foal to Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome for 2010 too!






My newest gal, AMHR palomino.. She's such a sweetheart, the kids we babysit love her as she's calm and quiet, they can lead her/brush her etc.. Will try for a 2011 baby by Doc






These gals are the "teen" girls:

My mom's filly Trixie, she's such a hoot, definitely the blonde diva lol






Misty, this gal has a special place in all of our hearts.. She was orphaned at 11 days old and hand raised by us, our first orphan and major heartbreak with losing her momma, but we made it through and she's a happy/healthy 4 year old and a permanent member of our family:






These last two are full siblings, the buckskin is our first foal bred and raised on our farm and the pinto is the last foal out of my first ever miniature mare who I lost to colic in 08..











Last but not least is lil Sage, AMHR 2009 black splash filly.. It was a close call with her, had a tough delivery and thought we were going to lose her.. My sister had begged her mare (black pinto above) for a black pinto filly on graduation, and I too begged for a filly as the foal was to be the last Sky foal for us and we had had nothing but colts by him (he only has one other filly).. To our surprise, the morning of my sister's high school graduation she went into labor, and after fighting bad positioning for what seemed like forever, a loud black splash pinto appeared, and to our surprise (and yes after checking NUMEROUS times) we celebrated the arrival of our first Sky filly and yep, she's a keeper..


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Dec 9, 2009)

I personally only own 2 girls, although I care for 3 other horses who are my partners. Both of my girls are my favorite. The first is my Mare vixon. We have such a deep connection. Then her filly who was born on my birthday. She is such a hot headed little horse, but boy does she melt my heart. Its her attitude that makes me love her so darn much.

Vixon
















Now the Beauty!

I love this picture of her and Mama


----------



## yankee_minis (Dec 9, 2009)

I have 12 minis, but 2 are leased here and 2 belong to my daughter. So officially I have 8 horses. lol

My favorite mare is Sugar, a pretty bay BOB daughter.


----------



## Watcheye (Dec 9, 2009)

At present I have two very special girls here with me! One is Snowberry Farms Prism and the other is Six Gems Hiawatha. The two of them are like sisters. They are so cute together. Its really funny when they have a disagreement as Prism is very spirited but short so she tosses her head and pins her ears but thats about it. Hiawatha is the larger of the two. If she is annoyed with me (for taking too long to feed her) she tosses her head but if she is annoyed with another horse, she pushes them with her nose. Its so cute. She is not aggressive at all. I have seen her kick another horse once when she had a baby with her and the other horse over stepped their bounds. Thats it. The shoving is really funny though. It can be exasperating for Hiawatha as Prism is like rubber. She does what I call Zen horse and just bends when she is being shoved and bounces right back!





With People Prism (red and white) is in your face friendly and Hiawatha (black and white) is super shy (this is comically balanced with her super curiosity - she can often be seen peeking at you). Both are just breathtaking for me to watch. Especially when they really decide to show off. Nice movement! They are a joy to photograph!!































peeking






Sorry, I had a horrid time picking just one picture!



:wub


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 9, 2009)

I have to say that all of our broodmares are special to us in their own way. We have been trying to cut back but all of our mares we have now are so great that we just cant bring ourselves to do it! Here are some pictures of a few of our mares, I dont have pictures of all of them:

GRF Royal Star Silver Vana






Fallen Ash Scouts Blackeyed Susan






J Bar J Glory






Kaycee Strawberry Wine






MSR Majestys California Dreamin






2 coming 2yr old fillies, Arions Maple Hollows Destiny and Maple Hollows Perfect Echo






Maple Hollows Black Pearl

New mare: Timberviews Buttons and Bows






Mars Rosebud






JLLs Dakota Rose






NW Teeny Dutchess


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 9, 2009)

Cont.

Summer Hill Preludes Princess






The following mares are all coming 2yr olds:

Lakeviews Diamond Gal






Maple Hollows Bodacious Babe






Maple Hollows Phlash of Fireworks






Maple Hollows Blue Lite Special






Woodland Acres Dixie Chick






We have lots more too but that would take up a lot of room LOL


----------



## drk (Dec 9, 2009)

This is Great to Honor our Mares.... They do all the work !

I love all my girls !!! But here are just a few.

*Toyland Peekaboo*






*Blue Chips Formalattire Masterpiece*






*WFF Blazing Good Time*











*Harlwood Shoot For The Sky*






*Lakeviews Dandy Candy Kiss*











*Impressibles Fancy Feathers*






I also had a Gorgeous 2009 Appaloosa filly that is the Apple of my Eye...

*DRK Tinos Lil Trixie*


----------



## Reble (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes very hard to decide so these are a photo of all my mares. (5)

Just taken this year in October just before taken off our pasture.

*Opps *



forgot to mention why they are my special girls.

Finally after a hard decision have all the mares with decent conformation, size, registries and the colours we want in our breeding program, at one time had about 15 and now finally got my breeding program the way we want it. 2 have our Farm name.

So yes, these girls are very special.


----------



## Tami (Dec 9, 2009)

Here is the one that has my heart....Reh's Oh Oh.....I would have a whole herd just like her if I could.....






Here are a few of my other favorites....

Darmonds American Diva






Huffs Sierra Mist (grulla)






Drays Oak Parks Destinys Chance


----------



## cowgurl_up (Dec 9, 2009)

Here is my special girl! Flaby's Society Belle. She is a doll and has given me two wonderful fillies in the past two years!






Here are her two fillies, half sister. The sorrel is a yearling out of Dellor Farms Supreme and the other was her filly this year. First foal out of my own stallion and I couldn't be happier! I just loved this picture of them!


----------



## Kendra (Dec 9, 2009)

Circle J Robin






Robin always, always has a beautiful baby. She loves being a mom, though we did show her and break her to drive the one year she wasn't nursing a foal. Turned out she was just being sneaky though, cause she foaled in November that year. She has the most beautiful head on the planet (I'm hardly biased), and this summer raised her 15th foal. Seven of her foals have been shown, and all seven have won championships. Others have become excellent broodmares in their own right, and her first colt was exported to Germany.















Some of her foals:




































After that it gets hard, I can find a reason why every one of them is a special one!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Dec 9, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]_My favorite mare is *"Lucky Four Apache Starlite"* that I acquired from Susan Hallmark of Hallmark Miniatures. _[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]_The resaon I love this mare is that she produces show quality foals with big movement._[/SIZE] [SIZE=12pt]_I've personally retained _[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]_all (4) of her daughters that she produced for us._[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]_The old girl will be 20 this year and now has arthritis in her front knees. _[/SIZE]


----------

